# Okra time!!



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The hotter is gets, the more it produces....and ours is just now hitting it's stride. It will produce a basket like this every day now for the next several weeks....you could feed the world on a small patch of okra. In order for it to continue to produce and to obtain the best sized okra, it needs to be harvested every day if possible.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Very nice! I need to add okra to my garden next year. I might need to expand the garden, or scrap the corn section. 

I was wondering if you grew tomatoes. I don't remember seeing them in any of your big garden pics.

edit: I was reading that I could plant okra now for an August harvest. I'll have to find out where to buy them. Maybe the feed store.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Okra gumbo!!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

pickled okra.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Fried....mmmm so good.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Taking out our corn section, and putting in okra. I bought a small scoop of okra seeds from the feed store for 25 cents!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Some soils support okra better than others....seems the tighter the soil, the better it does, but we have 'em in sandy loam and get plenty. 

They need as much sun as they can get, full sun if possible and the hotter the better.

Yes the seeds are cheap and are easily stored from one year to the next. When you are about finished growing just let some of the pods grow out and pick them when they begin to dry. Store and good to go for next year.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If you ever want to try a different kind of Okra, look for Stewart's Zeebest Okra .... I have to order my seeds on line from Rareseeds.com

You can eat them raw off the bush and they taste great!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Any slime on those, Muddskipper? 

May have to try some.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Yes !!!*



Muddskipper said:


> If you ever want to try a different kind of Okra, look for Stewart's Zeebest Okra .... I have to order my seeds on line from Rareseeds.com
> 
> You can eat them raw off the bush and they taste great!


X-2 on that and they don't get tough tell there pretty big ..Been growin Okra over 50 y and ther the best I found..cva34


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've been growing cowhorn for years and it has never let me down.It'll get longer than most okra before it gets tough.I've got lots of seed if anyone needs any.I check for toughness by making a small cut close to where the stem starts,and if there's any resistance,it's too tough.Only have to check the ones you missed from a couple pickings.The last couple years,we've been roasting okra in the oven,and it is kicka$$.Split'm in half,a little olive oil,and roast until brown.I love fried,won't eat boiled,but roasted is great.Good on the grill too.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Roast at what temp??...WW


----------



## gotEMgot (Jun 16, 2007)

*I second that*



Muddskipper said:


> If you ever want to try a different kind of Okra, look for Stewart's Zeebest Okra .... I have to order my seeds on line from Rareseeds.com
> 
> You can eat them raw off the bush and they taste great!


I can also vouch for this.

Also rareseeds.com is a great source for heirloom seeds. I have been very satisfied with the Zeebest Okra and the Burgundy Okra.

The Burgundy Okra is tasty right off the stalk and even the long pods are tender.


----------

